# plz help corals not opened



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

i just tested my water and all the levels are perfect .. for some reason my corals havent opened up fully for the last two...
and i wasnt effected by the black out soo i dont know what is wrong


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

could you give us a bit more info? what kind of Coral are not opening and also that specs on your water if you can test it. Also what lighting you are using. This is help us find out whats wrong  if possible add pictures too!


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*...*

torch coral, hammer . hairy mushrooms , elephant ear mushrooms, frog spawn and my acans.. calcium level 480 and all my other levels are perfect as usual the tank has been up and running for 9 months now and this is the first time ive had this problem


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What type of lighting? When was your last WC? Are you running phosban or any type of reactor?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm... any pictures? All I can really think of is water quailty as for lps and soft. And the onesyou have are pretty hardy. Do you feed the tank?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

is is strange that " all" of the corals are not opening. If it was the lighting, I would think you would have notice that a light fixture went out, so I am going to discard lighting and I will straight with chemistry. There is something wrong in your parameters, do a complete check and a water change of 10-20 today, dont delay. WC are magical!
Perhaps flow, but I cant see how flow will be stopping the corals from opening, did any of the Powerheads went out?

Good luck!


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

so my PH is at 8.0 , nitrite 0 , nitrate o .. im gonna do a big water change td.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

temparature and alkanity?

Temperature could be a big factor dont forget to check that.

It is very strange but something is making them stay closed...

good luck!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

salinity? and verify temperature with another thermometer (probably you did already)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

might check salinity with a different hydrometer. I've been caught on that one before. Even the best digital meters get out of whack sometimes.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thumbs up for temp and sal check... any major changes in flow? (Or lack thereof). ...what are your phosphates at? Maybe they are too high

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

